

Cell phones at the table are now a way of life; deal with it - lenkendall
http://www.devilsadvocategame.com/blog/2015/8/2/cell-phones-at-the-table-are-now-a-way-of-life-deal-with-it

======
ethanbond
God I hate arguments that resolve to "well that's the way it is."

